# Lepao Magic Cube?



## WeIsPrius (Aug 2, 2010)

Anybody have one of these? 

I purchased one in Taiwan (on the streets) and havent seen any since. It's not on youtube or any of the cube stores. It's a really good BTW. Professional, fast and smooth.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 3, 2010)

bump.

Seriously, no replies? Come on....


----------



## Chrish (Aug 3, 2010)

What kind of reply would you want? That site is in a language I cannot read, the video doesn't say much about the cube and you didn't give much description about it.

Are the pieces molded in a different way than a standard cube, are there tracks, etc


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 3, 2010)

Chrish said:


> What kind of reply would you want? That site is in a language I cannot read, the video doesn't say much about the cube and you didn't give much description about it.
> 
> Are the pieces molded in a different way than a standard cube, are there tracks, etc



this exactly..how do expect us to help when we can't read the site?


----------



## VP7 (Aug 4, 2010)

Google translate: Nothing much about the cube.

http://translate.google.com/transla...ttp://shawnba.blogspot.com/2009/02/lepao.html

Seems that no one so far has this type of cube.
Make a small review about it. Maybe post some pics of it. 
May get more responses on it.

After a very fast search. (Info may be wrong)
http://smarttoys.showroom.sabahexpr...sk/viewdetail/cat/29394/Lepao_Magic_Cube.html
They specialize in Educational Toys for Children and Young Adults.
They sell 2x2 - 5x5 cubes.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 4, 2010)

ya pics of internals really help


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 13, 2010)

I own a Lepao cube and did a review of it on my blog
http://www.cyoubx.blogspot.com

I really don't like it much.

Sorry to bump


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks cyoubx! Your review is spot-on. Where did you find/buy the Lepao anyway? 

The Lepao was the first speed cube I ever saw. It was also white, which caught my eye. I didn't do any research on speed cubes prior to buying it. Didnt even know about speed solving. Heck, here I was on vacation spending money and thought "this is a nice cube, why not?" Also, the guy on the street was really trying to sell me it. He showed me how fast it spun and everything. ooohhh ahhhh. 

Of course, had I known what I know now, I would never buy it. There's a reason it's not very popular, it just isn't that good.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 13, 2010)

I dont think it gets better over time. I've had my Lepao for just over a year now and it's the same.

I also think Lepao has some quality control issues, or are modded by the street sellers on an inconsistent basis. My 2 friends on the trip bought the same cube I did from the same guy and theirs was much smoother and faster. I didn't realize this until a while later. I was a bit upset and they wouldn't trade me, hahaha. 

It's ok I have this website now. Knowledge is power.


----------

